
Designing for Accessibility: UK Home Office Posters - mdlincoln
https://github.com/UKHomeOffice/posters/tree/master/accessibility
======
TruthAndDare
The "deaf / hard of hearing" poster is weird. Several of the points seem to
have nothing to do with hearing.

[https://github.com/UKHomeOffice/posters/blob/master/accessib...](https://github.com/UKHomeOffice/posters/blob/master/accessibility/deaf.pdf)

